# "A New Birth of Freedom: The Story of Four Americans at Gettysburg".



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

"A New Birth of Freedom: The Story of Four Americans at Gettysburg".
A Broadcast For Students and Teachers from Gettysburg National Military Park
Broadcast date: May 22, 2003
Get Hooked Up for the Satellite Broadcast
http://www.nps.gov/gett/getteducation/bcast03/bc03-hookup.htm

Get your class hooked up for the broadcast by contacting your local cable company that has satellite capabilities, or your school administrator who coordinates satellite hook ups with local companies. If your school is unable to hook in to a satellite system, check with nearby schools and coordinate to get all of the schools together on the project. Another suggestion is to contact your local cable company and/or community access channel. Ask them if they would take advantage of the opportunity to run the broadcast live over their channel for the benefit of the school and children in the area. The broadcast will be available through a satellite connection only. Last year, several public broadcasting systems carried "Gettysburg: Stories of Monumental Courage" for their state's school systems, and they may be interested in doing it again this year.
MAKE SURE TO SCHEDULE THE MORNING OF MAY 22nd FOR THE BROADCAST.
There will be TWO broadcasts- the first from 10:00 to 11:00 A.M. (Eastern Daylight Time) and the second from 1:00 to 2:00 P.M. (Eastern Daylight Time).
The two broadcasts on May 22nd are to accommodate the east coast (Eastern Time) and the west coast (Pacific Time). (Which broadcast you choose to view is at your discretion.) You may need to reserve a common room, and cancel or reorganize special classes. You will also need to schedule your school's computer room so that instructors and students have a few minutes in the month prior to the broadcast to check on the Pre-broadcast Activities posted on the park's pages for the broadcast at <http://www.nps.gov/gett/getteducation/bcast03/bc03-home.htm>.

SATELLITE CONNECTION:
KU BAND
Satellite: AMC 3 (Ku)
Transponder: 15
Downlink Frequency 12000 Mhz Horizontal
Uplink Frequency 14300 Mhz Vertical
C BAND
Satellite: Telstar 5 (C)
Transponder: 6
Downlink Frequency 3820 Mhz Horizontal
Uplink Frequency 6045 Mhz Vertical
Tape playout and Ku-band Uplink: FEMA Emmittsburg
Ku-to-C-band Turnaround: Globacast NA
Network Management / Trouble Line: Globecase NA
BROADCAST TIMES:
May 22, 2003
10:00 to 11:00 A.M. (Eastern Daylight Time)
1:00 to 2:00 P.M. (Eastern Daylight Time)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It appears that this is going to be broadcast in the clear. Is this correct?


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I would think so. I don't see any symbol rates, 4:2:0 or 4:2:2 or Pids. Frequency is center, so I'm assuming it's analog.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I might have to play with a Ku band dish just for the fun of it.


----------

